

Use Google Chrome’s Profiles for Distraction Free Working Environment - kmfrk
http://robti.me/use-google-chromes-profiles-for-distraction-free-working-environment/

======
kmfrk
The article didn't include this information, but you set it up under
_Preferences > Personal stuff > Add new user_.

